# Diva Cup



## Geek

Anyone use this?

http://www.divacup.com/

FYI boys..This is a period thread.


----------



## nomoney

ummm no.   I use dixie cups- they're cheaper


----------



## jwwb2000

That is just gross!!


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> ummm no.   I use dixie cups- they're cheaper



That is just NASTY!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> ummm no.   I use dixie cups- they're cheaper


  That's the most discusting thing ever.  "Just wash and reuse."  No thank you!


----------



## Geek

I just can't figure where people are washing these suckers out.


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## K_Jo

Geek said:
			
		

> I just can't figure where people are washing these suckers out.


 again


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> Anyone use this?
> 
> http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> FYI boys..This is a period thread.




No, I use these www.softcup.com.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> No, I use these www.softcup.com.


   Stop with the blood catching containers, ladies.


----------



## Geek

You need a steady hand to get those bad boys out.


----------



## morganj614

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Stop with the blood catching containers, ladies.



  who wants to empty a cup full of clots?


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Stop with the blood catching containers, ladies.


   Uck!


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> who wants to empty a cup full of clots?



I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Geek

morganj614 said:
			
		

> who wants to empty a cup full of clots?



:jelloshots:


----------



## sweetpea

ew ew ew eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## K_Jo

Please delete this thread.


----------



## Speedy70

morganj614 said:
			
		

> who wants to empty a cup full of clots?




Softcups are disposable, you don't rinse them out. 

It's WAY better than using tampons.  Tampons are nasty.


----------



## sweetpea

morganj614 said:
			
		

> who wants to empty a cup full of clots?


----------



## Geek

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Softcups are disposable, you don't rinse them out.
> 
> It's WAY better than using tampons.  Tampons are nasty.




I read there is no risk of TSS and no smell   You go speedy


----------



## CandyRain

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> No, I use these www.softcup.com.


Less messy sex during that time of the month?    I'm sold!  And no, ladies, I can't go 4 days without it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Geek said:
			
		

> You go speedy


  That's all you, girlfriend.


----------



## CandyRain

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Softcups are disposable, you don't rinse them out.
> 
> It's WAY better than using tampons.  Tampons are nasty.


 and pads.  I can't believe I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> I read there is no risk of TSS and no smell   You go speedy



I've used them for years and can't go without them.  They're awesome.


----------



## Geek

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Less messy sex during that time of the month?    I'm sold!  And no, ladies, I can't go 4 days without it.




If it busts during sex you can recreate when you lost your virginity. That is so romantic.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That's all you, girlfriend.


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> If it busts during sex you can recreate when you lost your virginity. That is so romantic.




They don't tear or bust.


----------



## Geek

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> They don't tear or bust.




I am only joking Speedy, I am proud of you for doing something different. Honestly, a womans period is not gross, just life.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> They don't tear or bust.


You must not be having that good of sex.


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> Honestly, a womans period is not gross, just life.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You must not be having that good of sex.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Geek said:
			
		

> Honestly, a womans period is not gross, just life.


Herpes is a part of life, too.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Herpes is a part of life, too.



Not everyone's life


----------



## CandyRain

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Herpes is a part of life, too.


  Speak for yourself!  TMI!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Not everyone's life


Well, someone's life out there...:shrug:


----------



## sweetpea

Geek said:
			
		

> I am only joking Speedy, I am proud of you for doing something different. Honestly, a womans period is not gross, just life.



It's gross when you gotta be dumpin lil cupfulls of it!


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I just threw up in my mouth


You could have stuck one of those cups in your mouth to catch it.   

I think I just grossed myself out.


----------



## Geek

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It's gross when you gotta be dumpin lil cupfulls of it!




And a full, sopping tampon is so clean feeling


----------



## CandyRain

Just order the sample pack of the soft cup!


----------



## Jameo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You could have stuck one of those cups in your mouth to catch it.
> 
> I think I just grossed myself out.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You could have stuck one of those cups in your mouth to catch it.
> 
> I think I just grossed myself out.


----------



## morganj614

blood cups, clots and herpes...not one male has posted. Our job is done


----------



## sweetpea

Geek said:
			
		

> And a full, sopping tampon is so clean feeling


 I think you need to change that plug a lil more often. And it also goes straight into the toilet.


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> blood cups, clots and herpes...not one male has posted. Our job is done


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You could have stuck one of those cups in your mouth to catch it.
> 
> I think I just grossed myself out.



EEEEWWWWW!!


----------



## rack'm

morganj614 said:
			
		

> blood cups, clots and herpes...not one male has posted. Our job is done




I'm too busy laughing my ass off......


----------



## Jameo

rack'm said:
			
		

> I'm too busy laughing my ass off......



No picture?


----------



## rack'm

Jameo said:
			
		

> No picture?




Ya'lls visual is plenty.


----------



## juggy4805

My wife used one once and that cup made me think of a gushing waterfall of strawberry syrup  .


----------



## rack'm

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> My wife used one once and that cup made me think of a gushing waterfall of strawberry syrup  .




I don't think you're supposed to use your teeth to take it out. :shrug:


----------



## Toxick

morganj614 said:
			
		

> blood cups, clots and herpes...not one male has posted. Our job is done





You spoke too soon - I was getting ready to reply to the "less messy sex" post after I finished reading this.



I was going to ask "Why would anyone want LESS messy sex?"


I like the bedroom to look like a slaughterhouse when I'm finished.


----------



## Geek

rack'm said:
			
		

> I don't think you're supposed to use your teeth to take it out. :shrug:


----------



## Somdmommy

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Just order the sample pack of the soft cup!


----------



## juggy4805

Toxick said:
			
		

> You spoke too soon - I was getting ready to reply to the "less messy sex" post after I finished reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask "Why would anyone want LESS messy sex?"
> 
> 
> I like the bedroom to look like a slaughterhouse when I'm finished.






So I guess you have your wings.


----------



## vraiblonde

That's disgusting.  I can tell you right now that I am NOT going to empty and wash that thing.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's disgusting.  I can tell you right now that I am NOT going to empty and wash that thing.


 That is as barbaric as using cloth diapers.


----------



## Geek

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's disgusting.  I can tell you right now that I am NOT going to empty and wash that thing.




They have free samples


----------



## Somdmommy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's disgusting.  I can tell you right now that I am NOT going to empty and wash that thing.


 What about the one you dont wash?


----------



## CandyRain

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's disgusting.  I can tell you right now that I am NOT going to empty and wash that thing.


  I ordered the soft cup, they're disposable.


----------



## vraiblonde

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> What about the one you dont wash?


Ick.  No.  I like my happy little tampons that I don't have to dig around to insert and remove.


----------



## Somdmommy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ick.  No.  I like my happy little tampons that I don't have to dig around to insert and remove.


 Yeah thats how I feel, but I thought I would at least give them a try ( the  disposable ones)


----------



## Speedy70

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ick.  No.  I like my happy little tampons that I don't have to dig around to insert and remove.




Tampons=odor

Softcups= no odor


:shrug:


----------



## Somdmommy

> Q: I am trying to get pregnant.
> 
> A: Would inserting an INSTEAD® Softcup® Immediately after intercourse help trap sperm in place to help increase the probability that I get pregnant? A: The INSTEAD, Inc. has not studied the post-intercourse placement of an INSTEAD® Softcup® as a method to help improve the probability of conception. However, the INSTEAD® Softcup®, based on its design, when properly in place does trap menstrual fluid from flowing down from the cervix into the vagina. So, placement immediately after intercourse would retain fluids flowing downward, keeping them trapped around the entrance of the cervix until the removal of the INSTEAD® Softcup


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Tampons=odor
> 
> Softcups= no odor
> 
> 
> :shrug:


Blood is blood, regardless of what container it absorbs or falls into.  If you have another kind of odor, well that's a different story.


----------



## sweetpea

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> *Tampons=odor*
> 
> Softcups= no odor
> 
> 
> :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Somdmommy said:
			
		

>


Sounds like it may increase the number of swimmers heading in the right direction to me...:shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Blood is blood, regardless of what container it absorbs or falls into.  If you have another kind of odor, well that's a different story.




Blood does not smell until it contacts oxygen.  When you wear tampons or pads, the blood will have contact with oxygen.   


You ladies are so uneducated.


----------



## Somdmommy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sounds like it may increase the number of swimmers heading in the right direction to me...:shrug:


 I just dont know how I feel about running to the bathroom and stickin one up there to Keep Sperm In....:shrug: 



 If It Works It Works


----------



## vraiblonde

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Tampons=odor
> 
> Softcups= no odor


The blood only smells when air hits it, so it would be the same either way, I'd think.  At least with a tampon I don't have to get up close and personal with it.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Blood does not smell until it contacts oxygen.  When you wear tampons or pads, the blood will have contact with oxygen.
> 
> 
> You ladies are so uneducated.


 Nah, we just don't have odor issues.   You realize you're supposed to change your tampon _before_ the blood starts leaking out right? 

Now I have to go take another shower, you guys are grossing me out.


----------



## Somdmommy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Nah, we just don't have odor issues.   You realize you're supposed to change your tampon _before_ the blood starts leaking out right?
> 
> Now I have to go take another shower, you guys are grossing me out.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> You realize you're supposed to change your tampon _before_ the blood starts leaking out right?


----------



## rack'm

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I just dont know how I feel about running to the bathroom and stickin one up there to Keep Sperm In....:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> If It Works It Works




Maybe the load needs to be let loose further up the canal. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Nah, we just don't have odor issues.   You realize you're supposed to change your tampon _before_ the blood starts leaking out right?
> 
> Now I have to go take another shower, you guys are grossing me out.




Oxygen can get up there when you have a tampon right at 'the entrance'.


----------



## morganj614

#1..I don't remember having smelly tampons

#2..I prefered yanking a string as opposed to searching deep for a cup 

#3..It can't be healthy to keep all that blood backed up when nature makes it flow for a reason

#4..Even though I've been spayed a long time, if I had a period I would still use tampons for the above reasons


----------



## CandyRain

"Don't want no short, short man"  :


----------



## Somdmommy

rack'm said:
			
		

> Maybe the load needs to be let loose further up the canal. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

To each her own. :shrug:

You do have to be comfortable with your body to use softcups.  I have no problem with them.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Oxygen can get up there when you have a tampon right at 'the entrance'.


 I have never experienced odor issues.


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I just dont know how I feel about running to the bathroom and stickin one up there to Keep Sperm In....:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> If It Works It Works




I say it's bogus.  If the swimmers can't get there on their own, then a softcup isn't going to help them.


----------



## morganj614

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> To each her own. :shrug:
> 
> You do have to be comfortable with your body to use softcups.  I have no problem with them.



Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have never experienced odor issues.




Well, some women do. :shrug:  I guess that's why they make deodorant tampons and pads.


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I say it's bogus.  If the swimmers can't get there on their own, then a softcup isn't going to help them.


 Maybe the softcup has a little map on it, like at the rest areas.  With a little "You are Here" X.


----------



## Speedy70

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls




Okay.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> Maybe the softcup has a little map on it, like at the rest areas.  With a little "You are Here" X.


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls


----------



## sweetpea

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> To each her own. :shrug:
> 
> You do have to be comfortable with your body to use softcups.  I have no problem with them.


I'm plenty comfy w/ my body...I just don't see how messin w/ a bloody azz cup is sanitary...not to mention the messyness of it. And it has to be time consuming.


----------



## CandyRain

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have never experienced odor issues.


----------



## jwwb2000

Using the softcup is like using a diaphram.  If it isn't inserted properly, there will be leakage and who really wants to get their hand covered in blood and clots when removing the freaking softcup or it is wasn't seated just right.  No thank you.


----------



## sweetpea

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Well, some women do. :shrug:  I guess that's why they make deodorant tampons and pads.


If there are odor issues there's a problem...


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I say it's bogus.  If the swimmers can't get there on their own, then a softcup isn't going to help them.


Not necessarily true... think about the old saying "they best part of yo daddy ran down your momma's leg"...


----------



## rack'm

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls




So, you're saying that puppy is so roomy that you need a GPS to secure the location of your balls?


----------



## Speedy70

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If there are odor issues there's a problem...




B.S. 

Please see my earlier post about blood and oxygen.


----------



## Somdmommy

rack'm said:
			
		

> So, you're saying that puppy is so roomy that you need a GPS to secure the location of your balls?


----------



## morganj614

rack'm said:
			
		

> So, you're saying that puppy is so roomy that you need a GPS to secure the location of your balls?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> B.S.
> 
> Please see my earlier post about blood and oxygen.


Maybe you're mistaking the odor of blood with the odor of a rotten cooter.  Like I said, blood is blood and it has an iron smell.  If you have some other kind of odor, you have a problem.


----------



## sweetpea

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> B.S.
> 
> Please see my earlier post about blood and oxygen.



 my azz...I suppose if it's sittin on your upper lip gettin plenty of oxygen to it long enough you may smell something but you seem to be the only one here w/ stinkin azz tampons coming outta your cooch. I think you need to call your gyno.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Maybe you're mistaking the odor of blood with the odor of a rotten cooter.  Like I said, blood is blood and it has an iron smell.  If you have some other kind of odor, you have a problem.




No rotten cooter here. :shrug:

Look ladies, I'm just saying I prefer softcups to tampons and/or pads.  To each her own.


----------



## Speedy70

sweetpea said:
			
		

> my azz...I suppose if it's sittin on your upper lip gettin plenty of oxygen to it long enough you may smell something but you seem to be the only one here w/ stinkin azz tampons coming outta your cooch. I think you need to call your gyno.




My gyno says my cooters perfect. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

CandyRain said:
			
		

>


 Is it so far fetched to believe that someone can be in control of their hygiene?


----------



## vraiblonde

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Look ladies, I'm just saying I prefer softcups to tampons and/or pads.


Good    Someone has to use these things so the inventors will keep inventing and not just give up.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls



If I see a little antenna sticking out of your butt, I'll know why now.


----------



## Somdmommy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> If I see a little antenna sticking out of your butt, I'll know why now.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is it so far fetched to believe that someone can be in control of their hygiene?


Evidently it is


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> If I see a little antenna sticking out of your butt, I'll know why now.



 oh, the visual.

I hear my lounge chair calling my name


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> My gyno says my cooters perfect. :shrug:


Nah, I think Morgie beat you with her GPS system.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is it so far fetched to believe that someone can be in control of their hygiene?


Well, they do have an odor when they come out.  But it's very brief because they go right in the toilet and flushy flushy.

That's why I could never figure out what's the point of scented tampons.  It's not like you can actually smell them once they get inserted.  And they don't smell all flowery when you pull them out, so what's the point?


----------



## rack'm

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> My gyno says my cooters perfect. :shrug:




Does he really...... really...... really...... really...... really...... really......


----------



## Somdmommy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they do have an odor when they come out.  But it's very brief because they go right in the toilet and flushy flushy.
> 
> That's why I could never figure out what's the point of scented tampons.  It's not like you can actually smell them once they get inserted.  And they don't smell all flowery when you pull them out, so what's the point?


 So they smell good in your purse? :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> Does he really...... really...... really...... really...... really...... really......


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they do have an odor when they come out.  But it's very brief because they go right in the toilet and flushy flushy.
> 
> That's why I could never figure out what's the point of scented tampons.  It's not like you can actually smell them once they get inserted.  And they don't smell all flowery when you pull them out, so what's the point?


 Yeah, but these girls are making it out to seem like everyone's walking around with stinky tampons.   I'm saying, as far as I'm concerned, that's not the case.  What it does with itself once it's flushed is of its own concern.


----------



## K_Jo

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> So they smell good in your purse? :shrug:


 I think scented tampons smell nasty--before use!


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> oh, the visual.
> 
> I hear my lounge chair calling my name



So it's already installed?  Remember: face down and buns up.


----------



## Somdmommy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I think scented tampons smell nasty--before use!


 Yeah, they do!


----------



## rack'm

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So it's already installed?  Remember: face down and buns up _for better reception_.


----------



## jazz lady

rack'm said:
			
		

>



  TY


----------



## sweetpea

Diva Cup 07-07-2006 11:07 AM Skanky Stinky Cooch Ho  

 Not hardly...I'm not the one on here w/ stinkin azz tampons.


----------



## rack'm

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Diva Cup 07-07-2006 11:07 AM Skanky Stinky Cooch Ho
> 
> Not hardly...I'm not the one on here w/ stinkin azz tampons.




Is that signed "ho"


----------



## Somdmommy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Diva Cup 07-07-2006 11:07 AM *Skanky Stinky Cooch Ho*
> 
> Not hardly...I'm not the one on here w/ stinkin azz tampons.




I'm sory but thats funny! I'm gunna have to use that sometime.


----------



## sweetpea

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I'm sory but thats funny! I'm gunna have to use that sometime.


Funny is funny


----------



## CandyRain

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Maybe you're mistaking the odor of blood with the odor of a rotten cooter.  Like I said, blood is blood and it has an iron smell.  If you have some other kind of odor, you have a problem.


Way to sugar coat it for her.


----------



## CandyRain

Nickel said:
			
		

> Is it so far fetched to believe that someone can be in control of their hygiene?


Not at all but I think "never" is a stretch.


----------



## Nanny Pam

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Well aren't you Ms. Cosmo. I am more than confortable with my body. I am even having a GPS installed in my ben-wah balls



Oh hell ~!   
Green for you!


----------



## Nickel

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Not at all but I think "never" is a stretch.


 Okay. :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Okay. :shrug:


Go ahead and admit it....you're snatch smells like roses.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Go ahead and admit it....you're snatch smells like Rose's.


I wouldn't know what hers smells like.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know what hers smells like.


Mine smells like a Cinnabon.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Mine smells like a Cinnabon.


 With or without the glaze?


----------



## BS Gal

I have skimmed through this post, which was immediately after I had lunch.  All I can say is :vomit:  And the site is blocked at my end by the web-blocker.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Mine smells like a Cinnabon.



Isn't that kind of messy shoving it up there?


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> With or without the glaze?


Depends on how much I like you.


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> With or without the glaze?


Supposed to make its own glaze...


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Isn't that kind of messy shoving it up there?


Not if I use a Minibon.


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:
			
		

> Supposed to make its own glaze...


Like I said...


----------



## Nanny Pam

I just had a thought.  Ya'll could save it all up and use it for shark fishin'
























  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## juggy4805

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> I just had a thought.  Ya'll could save it all up and use it for shark fishin'
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww





Yummy!


----------



## mainman

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> Yummy!


This is not my MPD.....really...


----------



## juggy4805

mainman said:
			
		

> This is not my MPD.....really...




I'm not a freaking MPD!


----------



## Geek

mainman said:
			
		

> This is not my MPD.....really...



How is your diva cup holding up, hard to clean it out in the mens room huh?


----------



## mainman

Geek said:
			
		

> How is your diva cup holding up, hard to clean it out in the mens room huh?


No shame in my game... I clean it out whenever it fills...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Mine smells like a Cinnabon.


Japanese Cherry Blossom today.


----------



## CandyRain

Coconut Lime Verbena


----------



## K_Jo

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I'm not a freaking MPD!


Prove it.


----------



## juggy4805

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Prove it.




How?


----------



## Nickel

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> How?


 You have to trade makeup with Vrai.


----------



## juggy4805

I only use eye liner.















J/K


----------



## mainman

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> I only use eye liner.
> 
> 
> J/K


If you don't mind thick corneas, have I got a girl for you...


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:
			
		

> If you don't mind thick corneas, have I got a girl for you...


----------



## juggy4805

mainman said:
			
		

> If you don't mind thick corneas, have I got a girl for you...


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That's the most discusting thing ever.  "Just wash and reuse."  No thank you!


It might be "dishwasher safe" :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> I might be "dishwasher safe" :shrug:


Then shouldn't you start your own "diva pete pad" thread...


----------



## Wenchy

Interesting.  The concept behind the diva cup and the softcup are really no different than the diaphragm or OB tampon.

I was comfortable with both of those, and I'm going to try the softcup.

Thanks Geek and Speedy.  

As far as the rest of you go, thanks for yet another "interesting" thread.


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> If you don't mind thick corneas, have I got a girl for you...



You are gonna get it


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> You have to trade makeup with Vrai.


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You are gonna get it


----------



## cattitude

I am old....I just had a flashback...tassaways...aren't they the same thing?  I vaguely remember them.


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> I am old....I just had a flashback...tassaways...aren't they the same thing?  I vaguely remember them.


No, that's Tussy and you put it under your arms.


----------



## Wenchy

cattitude said:
			
		

> I am old....I just had a flashback...tassaways...aren't they the same thing?  I vaguely remember them.



Apparently so.  I googled it, and was led to this site.

More reading info. for anybody who is interested.


http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=2000004869&start=40


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> No, that's Tussy and you put it under your arms.



Now, THAT stuff smelled nasty!


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Now, THAT stuff smelled nasty!


Hence K_Jo's affection for Luv's Baby Soft by the gallon...


----------



## virgovictoria

This thread has made me really really really really really really really really really really really grateful that my ONE box of Playtex regulars lasts me a year!


----------



## Pandora

I grew up in the middle of BFE and there wasn’t a whole lot to do sometimes.  We use to play this game called “gross me out.”

We would describe things and 1 person in the group would judge who had the best “gross me out” description.  

I think if one had to be a judge of threads grossing them out, this would be a  contender.

Yuck


----------



## Wenchy

Pandora said:
			
		

> I grew up in the middle of BFE and there wasn’t a whole lot to do sometimes.  We use to play this game called “gross me out.”
> 
> We would describe things and 1 person in the group would judge who had the best “gross me out” description.
> 
> I think if one had to be a judge of threads grossing them out, this would be a  contender.
> 
> Yuck



Was it the idea of the diva cup, or the smelly/skanky cooters that got to you?


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> This thread has made me really really really really really really really really really really really grateful that my ONE box of Playtex regulars lasts me a year!


Psst...you're not supposed to reuse them.


----------



## virgovictoria

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Was it the idea of the diva cup, or the smelly/skanky cooters that got to you?


Oooh, ooh!!  Can I answer???  I'd say digging up your bloody stinky crotch ISO a filled bloody cup to empty and wash and reuse kind of did the trick for me...
possibly having to do it in a number of public places....

then, considering the trapping of all of the bio-matter for 12 hours....

and sex on top of it (hot sperm floating in the mix to wash out)

:shrug:  All that added up to a tasty experience in my mind....


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Psst...you're not supposed to reuse them.


  
I'm a lucky one...  maybe once a month for a day, at most, usually... (on the good ol' pill) - I have more symptoms than product, so to speak...

:shrug:  If I am under the weather, I have no showing at all...  just all the PMS (worse usually)


----------



## Wenchy

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Oooh, ooh!!  Can I answer???  I'd say digging up your bloody stinky crotch ISO a filled bloody cup to empty and wash and reuse kind of did the trick for me...
> possibly having to do it in a number of public places....
> 
> then, considering the trapping of all of the bio-matter for 12 hours....
> 
> and sex on top of it (hot sperm floating in the mix to wash out)
> 
> :shrug:  All that added up to a tasty experience in my mind....





I guess I just see it differently since I depended on a diaphragm for so many years.

Blood has never bothered me.

Sanitary pad dispensers (the disposal thingies) in public bathrooms make me heave...but that's another thread.


----------



## bcp

Mental note

 stop reading threads in this heading.


----------



## virgovictoria

bcp said:
			
		

> Mental note
> 
> stop reading threads in this heading.


  I feel for you, bro'!


----------



## Pandora

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Oooh, ooh!!  Can I answer???  I'd say digging up your bloody stinky crotch ISO a filled bloody cup to empty and wash and reuse kind of did the trick for me...
> possibly having to do it in a number of public places....
> 
> then, considering the trapping of all of the bio-matter for 12 hours....
> 
> and sex on top of it (hot sperm floating in the mix to wash out)
> 
> :shrug:  All that added up to a tasty experience in my mind....




I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Pandora

bcp said:
			
		

> Mental note
> 
> stop reading threads in this heading.




Well, here is something to think about.

One day somebody somewhere thought that sticking a Dixie cup up ones vagina during that time of the month was a really inventive idea.  

It is proof that not everything has been invented yet! 

We just need to think harder if we want to make our millions.


----------



## crabcake

I can't recall being this grossed out by a forum thread since I joined the first time.


----------



## Angel

crabcake said:
			
		

> *I can't recall being this grossed out by a forum thread* since I joined the first time.


  I'd just as soon soak it up with brawny.  I don't want to brew the crap.


----------



## Wenchy

Does anyone want to talk about that new KY Mist that I keep hearing about on the radio?

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## sunflower




----------



## Nanny Pam

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Oooh, ooh!!  Can I answer???  I'd say digging up your bloody stinky crotch ISO a filled bloody cup to empty and wash and reuse kind of did the trick for me...
> possibly having to do it in a number of public places....
> 
> then, considering the trapping of all of the bio-matter for 12 hours....
> 
> and sex on top of it (hot sperm floating in the mix to wash out)
> 
> :shrug:  All that added up to a tasty experience in my mind....


  It left a bad taste in my mouth too.


----------



## Wenchy

sunflower said:
			
		

>



What are you twitching at?


----------



## sunflower

Wenchy said:
			
		

> What are you twitching at?


 
At the  cup. Now how about that K-Y mist.


----------



## Wenchy

sunflower said:
			
		

> At the  cup. Now how about that K-Y mist.



Those commercials actually gross me out.

I have no need for KY, and the advertisements embarrass me like the feminine hygiene product commercials did in the 70's.

They insinuate that you basically can't have a satisfying intimate encounter without using their KY Mist "to go where you have never gone before".

Are you going to get some?


----------



## sunflower

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Those commercials actually gross me out.
> 
> I have no need for KY, and the advertisements embarrass me like the feminine hygiene product commercials did in the 70's.
> 
> They insinuate that you basically can't have a satisfying intimate encounter without using their KY Mist "to go where you have never gone before".
> 
> Are you going to get some?


 
 No. I really dont need to use that stuff either.


----------



## thetruediva

Geek said:
			
		

> Anyone use this?
> 
> http://www.divacup.com/
> 
> FYI boys..This is a period thread.



This is one cup this Diva doesn't want to try! Final answer!


----------



## crabcake

thetruediva said:
			
		

> This is one cup this Diva doesn't want to try! Final answer!



Kinda gives new meaning to the expression "my cup runneth over" huh?


----------



## Geek

Wenchy said:
			
		

> They insinuate that you basically can't have a satisfying intimate encounter without using their KY Mist "to go where you have never gone before".
> 
> Are you going to get some?




Maybe they are talking about going in the back door


----------



## sunflower

Geek said:
			
		

> Maybe they are talking about going in the back door


 
 

Isn't that what SPIT is for (just for mike)


----------



## Geek

sunflower said:
			
		

> Isn't that what SPIT is for (just for mike)




Well, we could always just use the full diva cup


----------



## Wenchy

Geek said:
			
		

> Maybe they are talking about going in the back door



No!  Really?  

Has anybody else heard these commercials?


----------



## Geek

Wenchy said:
			
		

> No!  Really?
> 
> Has anybody else heard these commercials?



No, not yet. The warming commercials were creepy.


----------



## sunflower

Geek said:
			
		

> No, not yet. The warming commercials were creepy.


 
I cant stand the new tampon commercials so I'm sure I wont be able to stand any of them.


----------



## Geek

sunflower said:
			
		

> I cant stand the new tampon commercials so I'm sure I wont be able to stand any of them.




I wish they would make flavored lubes. Who cares if they warm you up?


----------



## sunflower

Geek said:
			
		

> I wish they would make flavored lubes. Who cares if they warm you up?


 
:bookstore:


----------



## Geek

sunflower said:
			
		

> :bookstore:



I don't want to shop in the crazy place by the soup kitchen. I want them in Target


----------



## sunflower

Geek said:
			
		

> I don't want to shop in the crazy place by the soup kitchen. I want them in Target


----------



## crabcake

Geek said:
			
		

> I don't want to shop in the crazy place by the soup kitchen. I want them in Target



Target won't even let you have your significant other in the dressing room to give you his/her opinion on a swimsuit; I doubt they'll be rushing to load their shelves with flavored lube anytime soon.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Geek said:
			
		

> I wish they would make flavored lubes. Who cares if they warm you up?




:flashback:
The guy I was engaged to, but didn't end up marrying him LOVED those things!!  He was 20 yrs older than me and he ALWAYS rocked my world.    

Well they weren't exactly lubes.  They were like flavored whipped cream.  

:bigsigh:


----------



## crabcake

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> :flashback:
> The guy I was engaged to, but didn't end up marrying him LOVED those things!!  He was 20 yrs older than me and he ALWAYS rocked my world.
> 
> Well they weren't exactly lubes.  They were like flavored whipped cream.
> 
> :bigsigh:



 Isn't it past your bedtime, woman?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Geez-Louise!
I love our "ladies room" chats!


----------



## Nanny Pam

crabcake said:
			
		

> Isn't it past your bedtime, woman?




do you remember the night we were really at it?  We knocked the alarm clock off of YOUR nightstand!  Across the hall from us, too!  
The next day you were like...."yo Mom...what the hell were you guys doing in there?
I said...."practicing my dismount!"


----------



## crabcake

Little did you know, I actually had company of my own that night.


----------



## Nanny Pam

crabcake said:
			
		

> Little did you know, I actually had company of my own that night.


----------



## Geek




----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## BS Gal

I've seen the web site now.  Geek, if we're on different schedules, we could save a few bucks and just share them since we're neigbors.  

This thread has totally grossed me out.  I'm throwing the neighbor's dog shiat on Geek's lawn tomorrow.  And some gravel.


----------



## Geek

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I've seen the web site now.  Geek, if we're on different schedules, we could save a few bucks and just share them since we're neigbors.
> 
> This thread has totally grossed me out.  I'm throwing the neighbor's dog shiat on Geek's lawn tomorrow.  And some gravel.




BS. I have three dogs. I won't notice unless you hit me in the head with it. I saw your friend today holding onto his dog for dear life.   Seriously, a neighborhood swap is the way to go  I leave mine on your doorstep. I won't have time to clean it, so just pop it in the dishwasher  Better yet we could throw them at gravel boy like water balloons


----------



## BS Gal

Geek said:
			
		

> BS. I have three dogs. I won't notice unless you hit me in the head with it. I saw your friend today holding onto his dog for dear life.   Seriously, a neighborhood swap is the way to go  I leave mine on your doorstep. I won't have time to clean it, so just pop it in the dishwasher  Better yet we could throw them at gravel boy like water balloons


You get on the back of my bike, we'll fly by and launch them.  And OFF we go.


----------



## Geek

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You get on the back of my bike, we'll fly by and launch them.  And OFF we go.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Target won't even let you have your significant other in the dressing room to give you his/her opinion on a swimsuit; I doubt they'll be rushing to load their shelves with flavored lube anytime soon.


 Okay.


----------



## Pandora

crabcake said:
			
		

> Isn't it past your bedtime, woman?




.... Now that some funny shiat.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

> the cup should cover the cervix (a fleshy knob that feels like the *tip of your nose-*the cervix is another name for the bottom of your uterus.).


 



  I don't know about all of that!!


I think this contraption might be worth a try. If it proves to be safer and less wasteful than a tampon, it certainly can't be more uncomfortable than having half a pillow jammed in your crack for two hours at a time and once I call the NP at my OBGYN, I think I might order some.

I wonder why having a tilted uterus makes it less likely that the cup woudl work??   Sometimes mine is, and sometimes it's not:shrug:


----------



## Roberta

Geek said:
			
		

> I don't want to shop in the crazy place by the soup kitchen. I want them in Target




FYI It is not by the soup kitchen. It is near The Donut Connection.


----------



## EmnJoe

Roberta said:
			
		

> FYI It is not by the soup kitchen. It is near The Donut Connection.


 
And you would know.


----------



## Hules

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> I think this contraption might be worth a try. If it proves to be safer and less wasteful than a tampon, it certainly can't be more uncomfortable than having half a pillow jammed in your crack for two hours at a time and once I call the NP at my OBGYN, I think I might order some.



I just would be afraid it would spill.  What a mess that would be!!!


----------



## Kain99

That is massively sick!


----------



## bcp

from the website



> I have to hand it to you guys: I got a product which doesn’t leak, is easy to use, is environmentally friendly, is cost efficient, is probably healthier for my overall vaginal health, is totally comfortable and which allows for an odorless cycle...oh, and which is also cost efficient...Come on..._*who could argue that this is not the best thing since sliced bread?*_
> 
> Hooray for Diva!



 did they really use sliced bread for this issue in the past????

 EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Somdmommy

*:bump:*



			
				CandyRain said:
			
		

> Just order the sample pack of the soft cup!




I got my Instead Starter Kit, but now i'm scared to try it out. 

It came with 2 cups, 1 VHS tape, and a coupon for $2.00 off....It also came with a ad that said "OOPS we put an expired coupon in your kit, here have a $2.00 **mail in rebate**


I'm prolly never gunna use these things....


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I got my Instead Starter Kit, but now i'm scared to try it out.
> 
> It came with 2 cups, 1 VHS tape, and a coupon for $2.00 off....It also came with a ad that said "OOPS we put an expired coupon in your kit, here have a $2.00 **mail in rebate**
> 
> 
> I'm prolly never gunna use these things....




Make sure to watch that video.  As crazy as it sounds, it really does help you understand how to use it.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Make sure to watch that video.  As crazy as it sounds, it really does help you understand how to use it.


  Will do....

Still not sure if I will even try to use them..


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Will do....
> 
> Still not sure if I will even try to use them..




Sissy.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Sissy.


 






 I might....I have a while to think about it!


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I might....I have a while to think about it!




Do it and tell us how it goes!


----------



## Somdmommy

Geek said:
			
		

> Do it and tell us how it goes!


 I might, If you see this thread bumped again next month you will know I did!


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I might, If you see this thread bumped again next month you will know I did!


 

  Will you be cranky the week before you bump this thread?


----------



## Somdmommy

Geek said:
			
		

> Will you be cranky the week before you bump this thread?


 No, I'm cranky all the time...


----------



## Somdmommy

Ok, I just watched the video that came in my kit......

WEIRD...It was like one of those strange 6th grade sex ed videos.


I am going to try this thing, in hopes that it actually works. 

Being able to wear something for 12 hours would be awsome, since I always get my period when I have something to do. Like Vacation!


----------



## Wenchy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ok, I just watched the video that came in my kit......
> 
> WEIRD...It was like one of those strange 6th grade sex ed videos.
> 
> 
> I am going to try this thing, in hopes that it actually works.
> 
> Being able to wear something for 12 hours would be awsome, since I always get my period when I have something to do. Like Vacation!



I ordered three of them.  My daughter saw them in the bathroom (still shrink wrapped)  She asked what they were, and thought it was the coolest thing.  I gave her a starter kit.

Next, her girlfriend comes over (16 years old)  My daughter showed her the package, and I started explaining.  Out of the mouth of a 16 year old..."I've heard about the "Diva Cup!"  Then she said, "Thank you, I've wanted to try these."

It seems like the younger ones are very open to the idea.

My daughter said that most women are "scared of their own vagina's".

All three of us laughed together, and we will let you know how the "disposable" one works, and if it's a "go" we will tell you about the "Diva Cup".


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I ordered three of them.  My daughter saw them in the bathroom (still shrink wrapped)  She asked what they were, and thought it was the coolest thing.  I gave her a starter kit.
> 
> Next, her girlfriend comes over (16 years old)  My daughter showed her the package, and I started explaining.  Out of the mouth of a 16 year old..."I've heard about the "Diva Cup!"  Then she said, "Thank you, I've wanted to try these."
> 
> It seems like the younger ones are very open to the idea.
> 
> My daughter said that most women are "scared of their own vagina's".
> 
> All three of us laughed together, and we will let you know how the "disposable" one works, and if it's a "go" we will tell you about the "Diva Cup".


 I ordered the disposable one...No "Diva Cup" for me.

I would think the young girls would LOVE it. Being able to wear it through a whole school day. MAN where was this when I was in school!


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> My daughter said that most women are "scared of their own vagina's".


I'm not scared of my vagina, but I am slightly disturbed by little Dixie cups filled with blood.


----------



## Somdmommy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm not scared of my vagina, but I am slightly disturbed by little Dixie cups filled with blood.


  Yeah that was my thoughts too, but you really should order the kit just to watch the video. It may be weird but it helped push me into trying it. The doc on the tape used a model to show how it goes in and out without spilling.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm not scared of my vagina, but I am slightly disturbed by little Dixie cups filled with blood.



And 12 hours in the hole can't be a good thing.

But I _have_ talked to a lot of women afraid of their vaginas. When OB Tampons came out, most women I talked to were all "ewwwww, no applicator and you want me to stick my fingers there?" You would not believe how many women are still like this


----------



## Nickel

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Yeah that was my thoughts too, but you really should order the kit just to watch the video. It may be weird but it helped push me into trying it. The doc on the tape used a model to show how it goes in and out without spilling.


 That's okay, I'm fairly happy with my current feminine hygiene routine.


----------



## Somdmommy

Nickel said:
			
		

> That's okay, I'm fairly happy with my current feminine hygiene routine.


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And 12 hours in the hole can't be a good thing.
> 
> But I _have_ talked to a lot of women afraid of their vaginas. When OB Tampons came out, most women I talked to were all "ewwwww, no applicator and you want me to stick my fingers there?" You would not believe how many women are still like this


 I thought the OB tampons were cool because they were so small. 

Easy to get in a small purse, and easy to take one to the bathroom without the whole room seeing you.


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm not scared of my vagina, but I am slightly disturbed by little Dixie cups filled with blood.




Why?  What's the big deal with menstrual blood?


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Why?  What's the big deal with menstrual blood?


 Have you met me?  I'd spill it all over the floor and on my clothes.


----------



## Christy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I thought the OB tampons were cool because they were so small.


 
I can't use OB, don't know what the deal is but they get stuck and take too much effort to remove.  Yeah I know TMI, but it's tame in comparison to the diva cup.


----------



## Somdmommy

Christy said:
			
		

> I can't use OB, don't know what the deal is but they get stuck and take too much effort to remove.  Yeah I know TMI, but it's tame in comparison to the diva cup.


 I know what your talking about, they open up funny!


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> I can't use OB, don't know what the deal is but they get stuck and take too much effort to remove.  Yeah I know TMI, but it's tame in comparison to the diva cup.



 your vagina is all flip flopped  I have heard women with light periods say they were hard to get out. I loved them but thank goodness my female parts have been missing for ages


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:
			
		

> I can't use OB, don't know what the deal is but they get stuck and take too much effort to remove.  Yeah I know TMI, but it's tame in comparison to the diva cup.



The OB's did have "girth" when they opened up.    The store brand tampons (I never liked the plastic applicators) were my next, and current brand of "seepage uppage".

I like the idea of something that I can use for hours longer, and hope to make the progression from "disposable" to "re-usable".  As I said before,  it's "concept" is really no different than a diaphragm.  At least with the "Diva" it will be only my "gunk" that I will be rinsing off.

I can hear everybody barfing now.


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The OB's did have "girth" when they opened up.    The store brand tampons (I never liked the plastic applicators) were my next, and current brand of "seepage uppage".
> 
> I like the idea of something that I can use for hours longer, and hope to make the progression from "disposable" to "re-usable".  As I said before,  it's "concept" is really no different than a diapraghm.  At least with the "Diva" it will be only my "gunk" that I will be rinsing off.
> 
> I can hear everybody barfing now.


 What are the cleaning instructions on the "Diva Cup"


----------



## Wenchy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> What are the cleaning instructions on the "Diva Cup"



Everything you never wanted to know:  You basically rinse it off, and re-insert.  :dixiecup:


http://www.divacup.com/


----------



## Pete

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Everything you never wanted to know:  You basically rinse it off, and re-insert.  :dixiecup:
> 
> 
> http://www.divacup.com/


Is it "dishwasher safe"?


----------



## Toxick

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Why?  What's the big deal with menstrual blood?




I once found a website where they used it to decorate their bodies.




I'm not entirely certain of the purpose behind that, but it certainly was interesting to say the least.


plus the site had b00biez!!!1!!!!11!!


----------



## Wenchy

I like this testimonial:



> The DivaCup really makes traveling simple. I traveled and trekked for six months in remote parts of Nepal, Cambodia and Thailand. For two months I worked as volunteer in Nepal and did a home stay that afforded little privacy. The DivaCup saved me the embarrassment of having to dispose of tampons or pads, a luxury well beyond the means of my female host and allowed me to avoid the social stigma of the "dirty women's time" in a Hindu household. Toilet paper and clean water is not available in many places, so the only thing is that that you do need to make sure that you have bottle of water with you when you empty the cup. Before I started using the cup, I was concerned about leaks, but that's never a problem if it's inserted properly. The DivaCup is like going from dial-up internet to broadband


----------



## Wenchy

Pete said:
			
		

> Is it "dishwasher safe"?




"hand-wash"


----------



## morganj614

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I like this testimonial:



If you're going to Nepal, they sound like a good thing. But just rinse and put back? That sounds unsanitary for a warm, moist place that can sprout germs and yeast.


----------



## Wenchy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If you're going to Nepal, they sound like a good thing. But just rinse and put back? That sounds unsanitary for a warm, moist place that can sprout germs and yeast.



I'll let you know, and I see it as better than a wad of cotton sucking my uterus/vagina dry, and the bloody wad coming in contact with my interior tissues.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'll let you know, and I see it as better than a wad of cotton sucking my uterus/vagina dry, and the bloody wad coming in contact with my interior tissues.



  You SO have a way with words.


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If you're going to Nepal, they sound like a good thing. But just rinse and put back? That sounds unsanitary for a warm, moist place that can sprout germs and yeast.


  I like the idea of the cup but if I use one its getting thrown away.


Wenchy? The site says they are $32.50 each, is that just for one?


----------



## morganj614

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'll let you know, and I see it as better than a wad of cotton sucking my uterus/vagina dry, and the bloody wad coming in contact with my interior tissues.



I can't wait to hear the trial and error stories. My mom told me I wouldn't be a virgin anymore if I used a tampon


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear the trial and error stories. My mom told me I wouldn't be a virgin anymore if I used a tampon


 OMG 

My mom didnt tell me anything, I just said "Mom I want Tampons. I dont like the pads" 
She said Okay!


----------



## morganj614

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> My mom didnt tell me anything, I just said "Mom I want Tampons. I dont like the pads"
> She said Okay!



That's because I'm older and we didn't even have sex ed back then. Plus the fact I grew up with a screwball lunatic mom didn't help  My sister has "the book" she gave us as kids. OMG, it is hysterical to read it now. How backwards it was.

Now this thread has made me feel all clammy and I need to bathe before I meet the wino sisters for tonights festivities.


----------



## Wenchy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I like the idea of the cup but if I use one its getting thrown away.
> 
> 
> Wenchy? The site says they are $32.50 each, is that just for one?



I'm not ordering the "Diva" until I see if I like the concept for me.  Try these:

www.softcup.com.

If I like, I will get the Diva Cup, but I will keep the "softcup" in stock.  I like the idea of having intercourse during my period, and not dealing with the mess.

32.50 sounds good to me.  A box of tampons go for about $7 now, and multiply that by at least 6 for a year.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> A box of tampons go for about $7 now


What, are you buying them at the gas station?   They're like $4 a box.


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> What, are you buying them at the gas station?   They're like $4 a box.



You live in NC.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Now this thread has made me feel all clammy and I need to bathe before I meet the wino sisters for tonights festivities.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You live in NC.


 I have purchased tampons in the state of Maryland recently, and they were not $7 a box.


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> My mom didnt tell me anything, I just said "Mom I want Tampons. I dont like the pads"
> She said Okay!




Did you ever put more then one tampon in at a time   I have done three by accident


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I'm not ordering the "Diva" until I see if I like the concept for me.  Try these:
> 
> www.softcup.com.
> 
> If I like, I will get the Diva Cup, but I will keep the "softcup" in stock.  I like the idea of having intercourse during my period, and not dealing with the mess.
> 
> 32.50 sounds good to me.  A box of tampons go for about $7 now, and multiply that by at least 6 for a year.


 I did order the "Instead Soft Cup"

Geek~ Nope I cant say I have ever done that


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I did order the "Instead Soft Cup"
> 
> Geek~ Nope I cant say I have ever done that




liar


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> A box of tampons go for about $7 now, and multiply that by at least 6 for a year.




Dont I wish, I can use almost a whole 40 count box per period!


Everyone told me having a baby would help that, it did......for about 6 months and its back to being a PITA


----------



## Somdmommy

Geek said:
			
		

> liar


 Nope, I have never done that.......

Never put more than one in..
Never forgot to take one out ...


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Nope, I have never done that.......
> 
> Never put more than one in..
> Never forgot to take one out ...




I am only kidding, You have to be really ditzy like me to do that.


----------



## Somdmommy

Geek said:
			
		

> I am only kidding, You have to be really ditzy like me to do that.


 Well if you read the info that comes in the box, with all the FAQ's and stuff.

It tells you to remember to remove your last tampon when your period is over.

Just like the McDonalds Hot Coffee thing...someone somewhere didnt take theirs out.


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Well if you read the info that comes in the box, with all the FAQ's and stuff.
> 
> It tells you to remember to remove your last tampon when your period is over.
> 
> Just like the McDonalds Hot Coffee thing...someone somewhere didnt take theirs out.




I guess our lesson for the week is to read the warnings. Tampons, Compressed air cans.


----------



## dems4me

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Well if you read the info that comes in the box, with all the FAQ's and stuff.
> 
> It tells you to remember to remove your last tampon when your period is over.
> 
> Just like the McDonalds Hot Coffee thing...someone somewhere didnt take theirs out.




:resisttheurgetopostanything: :resisttheurgetopostanything: :resisttheurgetopostanything:


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have purchased tampons in the state of Maryland recently, and they were not $7 a box.



I admit it, it was not a gas station, but it was the convenience store across the street.  Still...

Giant was not much better for the name brand.

I'll write down all of the prices next time I go.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> :resisttheurgetopostanything: :resisttheurgetopostanything: :resisttheurgetopostanything:




Go ahead.  We are waiting.


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Go ahead.  We are waiting.


 



Geek~ I forgot about the Air Can thing.....Hubby thought I lost my mind, Untill I told him about the post!


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Go ahead.  We are waiting.



I'll pass  Thanks anyways. You live and learn though!


----------



## morganj614

Well, I talked to someone who tried one a few years ago...She said it was awkward, messy, got blood everywhere and an all around pain to use.

Also think of all the microbial bacteria under your fingernails, no matter how much you wash your hands.

How has your  experience been?


----------



## ememdee19

K_Jo said:
			
		

>





I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## CandyRain

Wenchy, have you tried your Soft Cup out yet?


----------



## CMC122

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Well if you read the info that comes in the box, with all the FAQ's and stuff.
> 
> It tells you to remember to remove your last tampon when your period is over.
> 
> Just like the McDonalds Hot Coffee thing...someone somewhere didnt take theirs out.


I've worked in an GYN's office and you would be surprised just how many woman come in with a terrible "odor" and turns out they forgot to remove their tampon  It's a smell you can't get out of an exam room for days!


----------



## Christy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I've worked in an GYN's office and you would be surprised just how many woman come in with a terrible "odor" and turns out they forgot to remove their tampon It's a smell you can't get out of an exam room for days!


 
You'd think they'd do a self exam before subjecting someone else to digging around in there. 

That's just nasty, and for the life of me I can not figure how anyone can "forget" to remove a tampon.    Can't you die from that?


----------



## CMC122

Christy said:
			
		

> You'd think they'd do a self exam before subjecting someone else to digging around in there.
> 
> That's just nasty, and for the life of me I can not figure how anyone can "forget" to remove a tampon.   Can't you die from that?


One woman had even had sex (makes you wonder a bit) and had no idea that was the problem

They all always got some super duper antibiotics because you can get very sick from it to say the least.


----------



## Somdmommy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> One woman had even had sex (makes you wonder a bit) and had no idea that was the problem
> 
> They all always got some super duper antibiotics because you can get very sick from it to say the least.


  


Oh Man...


----------



## Christy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> One woman had even had sex (makes you wonder a bit) and had no idea that was the problem
> 
> They all always got some super duper antibiotics because you can get very sick from it to say the least.


 
Cheese N Rice.   I gotta give it up to the medical professionals out there.  I just couldn't fathom fishing out a fermented tampon.  That is some dedication to the human race, that quite frankly, I don't have.


----------



## Tonio

The "Diva Cup" sounds like a tournament for spoiled, self-obsessed female singers.

"What a day we've had at the 2006 Diva Cup, ladies and gentlemen! We've just seen Barbra Striesand outshine Mariah Carey in the Hissy Fit category to reach the finals. What a remarkable finale when 'Bawbah' used her Oscar statues to beat the crap out of the stagehand who brought her the wrong brand of bottled water. Before that, Diana Ross beat out Celine Dion in the semifinals when she ripped the hair off the tabloid photographer. When she says 'Call me Miss Ross,' she damn well means it, folks! So that means she'll face Striesand in the finals. The two Titans of the Tantrum vying for the Diva of the Year title! Coming up next will be the Award Ceremony competition. The winner will be the Diva whose acceptance speech is the most maudlin, teary, fake-humble, inappropriately political, self-congratuatory piece of tripe ever heard from a stage! So stay tuned!"


----------



## Somdmommy

Tonio said:
			
		

> The "Diva Cup" sounds like a tournament for spoiled, self-obsessed female singers.
> 
> "What a day we've had at the 2006 Diva Cup, ladies and gentlemen! We've just seen Barbra Striesand outshine Mariah Carey in the Hissy Fit category to reach the finals. What a remarkable finale when 'Bawbah' used her Oscar statues to beat the crap out of the stagehand who brought her the wrong brand of bottled water. Before that, Diana Ross beat out Celine Dion in the semifinals when she ripped the hair off the tabloid photographer. When she says 'Call me Miss Ross,' she damn well means it, folks! So that means she'll face Striesand in the finals. The two Titans of the Tantrum vying for the Diva of the Year title! Coming up next will be the Award Ceremony competition. The winner will be the Diva whose acceptance speech is the most maudlin, teary, fake-humble, inappropriately political, self-congratuatory piece of tripe ever heard from a stage! So stay tuned!"


----------



## GeezLouise

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Geez-Louise!
> I love our "ladies room" chats!




 

I just now finally got to reading this thread....


----------



## Wenchy

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Wenchy, have you tried your Soft Cup out yet?



Yes.  I give it 

It's just like I thought, and it's not for those that can't handle the thought of putting their own fingers up their vagina, and then using a scrub brush to clean out underneath their fingernails.

I own mine, and I can control it.


----------



## BS Gal

I can't believe this thread it still alive.  Thank's neighbor Geek.


----------



## Wenchy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I can't believe this thread it still alive.  Thank's neighbor Geek.



Yes.  Thank you, Geek.  

~Wenchy~


----------



## Speedy70

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Yes.  I give it
> 
> It's just like I thought, and it's not for those that can't handle the thought of putting their own fingers up their vagina, and then using a scrub brush to clean out underneath their fingernails.
> 
> I own mine, and I can control it.


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Yes. I give it
> 
> It's just like I thought, and it's not for those that can't handle the thought of putting their own fingers up their vagina, and then using a scrub brush to clean out underneath their fingernails.


 
It's not a matter of "handling" it.  In this day and age of modern conveniences (such as tampons), why would anyone choose to needlessly dig around in their bloody vagina?   Pull and flush, easy peasy. :shrug:

I'll do my part for the environment by tossing a can in to the recycling bin every so often.


----------



## Speedy70

Christy said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of "handling" it.  In this day and age of modern conveniences (such as tampons), why would anyone choose to needlessly dig around in their bloody vagina?   Pull and flush, easy peasy. :shrug:
> 
> I'll do my part for the environment by tossing a can in to the recycling bin every so often.



But the Softcup IS a modern convenience.  You can wear it for up to 12 hours, you can have sex while using it, and I feel fresher using that than a gross tampon.

It's all a matter of preference, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Christy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> It's all a matter of preference, I guess. :shrug:


 
Indeed.


----------



## Wenchy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> But the Softcup IS a modern convenience.  You can wear it for up to 12 hours, you can have sex while using it, and I feel fresher using that than a gross tampon.
> 
> It's all a matter of preference, I guess. :shrug:



You beat me to it.  It is nice going for 12+ hours and not worrying about it.  The non-messy sex is also a big plus.

I see the younger ones catching onto the diva dup and soft cup more than the end of the baby boomers, such as myself.

It's not so much a matter of recycling, but of convenience (in my mind).


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You beat me to it. It is nice going for 12+ hours and not worrying about it. The non-messy sex is also a big plus.
> 
> I see the younger ones catching onto the diva dup and soft cup more than the end of the baby boomers, such as myself.
> 
> It's not so much a matter of recycling, but of convenience (in my mind).


 
I don't want ANYTHING stuffed up my  for 12+ hours.  

I think it's a fad, hysterectomies are the wave of the future.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:
			
		

> I don't want ANYTHING stuffed up my  for 12+ hours.


   This is about feminine products, and not  You can't feel it, really   



			
				Christy said:
			
		

> I think it's a fad, hysterectomies are the wave of the future.


  They have been the wave of the future for years, but I am older than you are.  I will be grateful when the period is gone....uterus or none.   Until then, I have options.  I haven't found anybody yet, or any reason to take that, so I'm just going to "sweat it out".


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> I think it's a fad, hysterectomies are the wave of the future.


I hope not, I love my uterus.


----------



## Somdmommy

*No freakin way..*

I am surprised....Thought I would try it, thought about it for a little while. Then said hell with it.

It went in very easy, 

I said out loud " No freaking way, Huh" 

So now I am just waiting to see how it works, and all that.


----------



## Somdmommy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I am surprised....Thought I would try it, thought about it for a little while. Then said hell with it.
> 
> It went in very easy,
> 
> I said out loud " No freaking way, Huh"
> 
> So now I am just waiting to see how it works, and all that.


 Oh yeah, any of you ladies that use them already know if any of the stores around here carry them??? I have that starter pack and I would like to buy some, but its 3-6 weeks on the site...TIA


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I am surprised....Thought I would try it, thought about it for a little while. Then said hell with it.
> 
> 
> So now I am just waiting to see how it works, and all that.


Nekkid jumping jacks over a white sheet?


----------



## Somdmommy

Pete said:
			
		

> Nekkid jumping jacks over a white sheet?


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I hope not, I love my uterus.


 
Give it a few years, you'll be changing your tune.


----------



## itsbob

And now you have a shot glass with you EVERY where you go.. 







Bloody Mary's anyone??


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> Give it a few years, you'll be changing your tune.


 I have really good genes, I don't think any of my female relatives have had lady troubles.


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> And now you have a shot glass with you EVERY where you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Mary's anyone??


 Or you can wait until it congeals and have jello shooters!   


Okay, that one made me gag.


----------



## Somdmommy

itsbob said:
			
		

> And now you have a shot glass with you EVERY where you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Mary's anyone??


 

Ewwww...


----------



## Somdmommy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Or you can wait until it congeals and have jello shooters!
> 
> 
> Okay, that one made me gag.


 

OMG~ There are no words  








Man thats nasty.....


----------



## itsbob

Nickel said:
			
		

> Or you can wait until it congeals and have jello shooters!
> 
> 
> Okay, that one made me gag.


----------



## Speedy70

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, any of you ladies that use them already know if any of the stores around here carry them??? I have that starter pack and I would like to buy some, but its 3-6 weeks on the site...TIA




CVS.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> CVS.


 Thanks, thats where I went!


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Thanks, thats where I went!


Update?  Any leakage?


----------



## Geek




----------



## sweetpea

Ok...I have some questions.

#1 How do you forget to take a tampom out? I would think the string would be a clue. :shrug:

#2 How in gods name do you cram not just 2 but 3 fricken tampons all up in there w/o some kind of clue that there are others? ie...a string or two or it doesn't go in easily as usually.

#3 How do you get the nasty cup full of blood out w/o making a mess?


----------



## Angel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Ok...I have some questions.
> 
> #1 How do you forget to take a tampom out? I would think the string would be a clue. :shrug:
> My only guess is, the girl is too loose and loses it?
> 
> #2 How in gods name do you cram not just 2 but 3 fricken tampons all up in there w/o some kind of clue that there are others? ie...a string or two or it doesn't go in easily as usually.
> See my answer to number 1.
> 
> #3 How do you get the nasty cup fool of blood out w/o making a mess?
> I just don't know...    :shrug:


I'll just stick with the easy way of pull and dispose.  I don't have the time or desire to deal with digging and cleaning.


----------



## CMC122

I can not believe there is an active thread about this thing


I'm with Christy, take it all out


----------



## RoseRed

sweetpea said:
			
		

> #3 How do you get the nasty cup *fool * of blood out w/o making a mess?


----------



## sweetpea

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


 I know better...


----------



## RoseRed

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I know better...





What does one do if it overflows?


----------



## sweetpea

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What does one do if it overflows?


Yeah....there's question #4. ew ew ew

I'm sorry...but the whole idea of this thing is just plain nasty!


----------



## sweetpea

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Yeah....there's question #4. ew ew ew
> 
> I'm sorry...but the whole idea of this thing is just plain nasty!


 And having to clean up after the mess would add another 10-20 mins onto your morning routine.


----------



## RoseRed

sweetpea said:
			
		

> And having to clean up after the mess would add another 10-20 mins onto your morning routine.



What would one do if you were out in public?


----------



## Angel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Yeah....there's question #4. ew ew ew
> 
> I'm sorry...but the whole idea of this thing is just plain nasty!


 

I just don't understand how it can be cleaned at work.  Do you say, "Don't mind me, I'm cleaning my cup?"     I just do not see a way to be discrete with this thing if you work in an enviroment that doesn't allow you the privacy.  I am already the person who washes my hands when I walk in the bathroom, and I also do the Doctor thing when I walk out of the bathroom.  I would be disgusted to know that somebody cleaned their cup out in the same sink I washed my hands in.  OMG, I am so freaked out right now.


----------



## sweetpea

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What would one do if you were out in public?


Office bathroom?


----------



## sweetpea

Angel said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how it can be cleaned at work.  Do you say, "Don't mind me, I'm cleaning my cup?"     I just do not see a way to be discrete with this thing if you work in an eviroment that doesn't allow you the privacy.  I am already the person who washes my hands when I walk in the bathroom, and I also do the Doctor thing when I walk out of the bathroom.  I would be disgusted to know that somebody cleaned thier cup out in the same sink I washed my hands in.  OMG, I am so freaked out right now.


I really have tried and tried to find a good point to the cooch cup...but I can't...I just can't. All of it just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Geek

I think the disposables sound good. Don't we only put out like 2 teaspoons of blood during our periods? I can't imagine it overflows :shrug:


----------



## BS Gal

Geek said:
			
		

> I think the disposables sound good. Don't we only put out like 2 teaspoons of blood during our periods? I can't imagine it overflows :shrug:


You're not old enough yet.  Wait until your 40+.  It isn't two teaspoons.  More like a gallon.

P.S.  Could you remind gravel boy to sweep his gravel? TIA.


----------



## Somdmommy

*Okay!!*



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> I think the disposables sound good. Don't we only put out like 2 teaspoons of blood during our periods? I can't imagine it overflows :shrug:



No rinse and re-use here. 
2 Teaspoons, would be very nice. I use a whole 40 count box of tampons for one period. 




			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Update?  Any leakage?



To be honest, Taking it out was not easy the first time. I have a heavy period so 12 hours on my first 3 days is not possible. I am on my 3rd today, and I think the longest I had one in was 5 hours. 

 But..I had no leaks at all...So its just a matter of getting the hang of the removal. 

I do like them much better than tampons. They feel better,and go in easier. The  factor is no different than pulling out a tampon. Other than trying not to spill it, they are not hard to get out. There is no digging way up there trying to grab it, its not anything like you would think!


----------



## morganj614

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I really have tried and tried to find a good point to the cooch cup...but I can't...I just can't. All of it just sounds ridiculous.



<---------Hysterectomy. Age 27. I am the  I've been lovin' it ever since...


----------



## Somdmommy

Angel said:
			
		

> #1 How do you forget to take a tampom out? I would think the string would be a clue.
> My only guess is, the girl is too loose and loses it?



Wrong...if she was loose, wouldnt it just fall out??


----------



## BS Gal

Can someone just delete this entire thread?  The whole diva cup thing just grosses me out.  TIA.


----------



## Somdmommy

Ah-ha, There is a few differences between the Diva Cup and the Soft Cup. Diva cup you re-use...why, because it sits in almost the same place as a tampon, where the Soft cup sits right under your cervix. Which is why you shouldnt re-use the soft cup. 

Diva cup looks like it might be easier to remove too....But I dont like the idea of that cup just hanging there...I like knowing that the soft cup is held in place by my pelvic bone.


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ah-ha, There is a few differences between the Diva Cup and the Soft Cup. Diva cup you re-use...why, because it sits in almost the same place as a tampon, where the Soft cup sits right under your cervix. Which is why you shouldnt re-use the soft cup.
> 
> Diva cup looks like it might be easier to remove too....But I dont like the idea of that cup just hanging there...I like knowing that the soft cup is held in place by my pelvic bone.


And how would you describe your pelvic bone?


----------



## BS Gal

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Ah-ha, There is a few differences between the Diva Cup and the Soft Cup. Diva cup you re-use...why, because it sits in almost the same place as a tampon, where the Soft cup sits right under your cervix. Which is why you shouldnt re-use the soft cup.
> 
> Diva cup looks like it might be easier to remove too....But I dont like the idea of that cup just hanging there...I like knowing that the soft cup is held in place by my pelvic bone.


Until you sneeze or cough real hard, then, ooooooooooooopppppppppps.


----------



## Somdmommy

Pete said:
			
		

> And how would you describe your pelvic bone?


  Its a bone, and the edge of the cup slides up overtop of it and kind of clicks in place.


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> And how would you describe your pelvic bone?


Pete, get out.  This is a period thread.


----------



## Somdmommy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Until you sneeze or cough real hard.


 Does your tampon fall out when you sneeze or cough?


----------



## BS Gal

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Does your tampon fall out when you sneeze or cough?


Well, no.  Does it work on the same principle?  If so, I may have to try it.


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Its a bone, and the edge of the cup slides up overtop of it and kind of clicks in place.


So your pelvic bone has a built in Diva cup socket that clicks?


----------



## BS Gal

Pete said:
			
		

> So your pelvic bone has a built in Diva cup socket that clicks?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pete again.


----------



## Somdmommy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well, no.  Does it work on the same principle?  If so, I may have to try it.


 Its almost like a tampon, it just collects.

The same muscles help hold it in. The Diva Cup uses just the muscles, the Soft Cup uses the muscles and the pelvic bone. 

I would say at least give it a day in court. It does take some practice. I just started today and I really like it.

I have a VERY VERY heavy period, and I have a full 7 day period. Today is my second day on the rag. With tampons I would have to change it once every hour to and hour and a half. I wore a Soft Cup today for about 5 hours. Yeah it was a little messy to take out, but it was the first time, and my period is a PITA.

They hold alot more, they go in easier, they feel better. No tampon smell ( I dont care what anyone says a wet tampon full of blood has a smell even if you take 3 showers a day)


----------



## Nickel

Pete said:
			
		

> So your pelvic bone has a built in Diva cup socket that clicks?


 I wonder if that's a new feature. Will the older chicks have to get aftermarket pelvic bones?


----------



## Somdmommy

Pete said:
			
		

> So your pelvic bone has a built in Diva cup socket that clicks?


 

No....it just happens to stick out just enough to have the cup sit above it!

Would be nice if it had clips though!


----------



## BS Gal

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Its almost like a tampon, it just collects.
> 
> The same muscles help hold it in. The Diva Cup uses just the muscles, the Soft Cup uses the muscles and the pelvic bone.
> 
> I would say at least give it a day in court. It does take some practice. I just started today and I really like it.
> 
> I have a VERY VERY heavy period, and I have a full 7 day period. Today is my second day on the rag. With tampons I would have to change it once every hour to and hour and a half. I wore a Soft Cup today for about 5 hours. Yeah it was a little messy to take out, but it was the first time, and my period is a PITA.
> 
> They hold alot more, they go in easier, they feel better. No tampon smell ( I dont care what anyone says a wet tampon full of blood has a smell even if you take 3 showers a day)



I have a big problem with it being "a little messy to take out."  Can't do that.  I'm a puker.


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> No....it just happens to stick out just enough to have the cup sit above it!
> 
> Would be nice if it had clips though!


:robochick:


----------



## Somdmommy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I have a big problem with it being "a little messy to take out."  Can't do that.  I'm a puker.


 See, Other peoples blood and stuff  but its mine...so its not a big deal. 

If you have a normal to light period you should be fine with it. You may want to try the Diva Cup. It goes it like a tampon and sits in almost the same place. My guess is to take it out you reach up and clamp the sides together and pull it down. No mess no spilling. The Soft Cup you have to remove carefully and level so not to spill. 

I say try the Diva Cup! You dont have to re-use it, but I dont think you get as many, and I think it costs more since they tell you that you can use one your whole period. 

If you dont like that idea, get the starter pack of Soft Cup. It comes with 3 cups and a video.


----------



## Somdmommy

Pete said:
			
		

> :robochick:


 Might have an idea there. I can see women going in now to get Diva Cup Clips put in.


----------



## Somdmommy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> See, Other peoples blood and stuff  but its mine...so its not a big deal.
> 
> If you have a normal to light period you should be fine with it. You may want to try the Diva Cup. It goes it like a tampon and sits in almost the same place. My guess is to take it out you reach up and clamp the sides together and pull it down. No mess no spilling. The Soft Cup you have to remove carefully and level so not to spill.
> 
> I say try the Diva Cup! You dont have to re-use it, but I dont think you get as many, and I think it costs more since they tell you that you can use one your whole period.
> 
> If you dont like that idea, get the starter pack of Soft Cup. It comes with 3 cups and a video.


 Oh and~ My box of 14 at CVS was $7.99. The starter kit is $2.99 for shipping. Nothing says that you cant get the starter kit and wear one on a light day for like 30 minutes...just to get the feel for it. They tell you to start on a slow day so you can learn but I just didnt feel like buying tampons.


----------



## Wenchy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> I say try the Diva Cup! You dont have to re-use it, but I dont think you get as many, and I think it costs more since they tell you that you can use one your whole period.



The diva cup lasts 6 cycles, if not more.  You only get one, and it is rinse and re-use.

For the ladies worried about "office changing" there is no need with the soft cup, unless you work 12+ hour shifts, or have a heavier than normal period.  You wrap them up, and dispose of them if need be, and put a new one in.

"Instead" and the "Diva Cup" are two different products.  One is disposable, and the other is not.


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The diva cup lasts 6 cycles, if not more.  You only get one, and it is rinse and re-use.
> 
> For the ladies worried about "office changing" there is no need with the soft cup, unless you work 12+ hour shifts, or have a heavier than normal period.  You wrap them up, and dispose of them if need be, and put a new one in.
> 
> "Instead" and the "Diva Cup" are two different products.  One is disposable, and the other is not.


 One huh? Wow....

I like the Soft Cup better!


----------



## Pete

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> One huh? Wow....
> 
> I like the Soft Cup better!


Well?

So can you get these things with cool designs or advertisments on them.

"This Diva Cup sponsored by Bank Of America accounting services...we are never in the red."


----------



## Speedy70

Pete said:
			
		

> Well?
> 
> So can you get these things with cool designs or advertisments on them.
> 
> "This Diva Cup sponsored by Bank Of America accounting services...we are never in the red."



You're such a man because you're not paying attention.      somdmommy has not used the Diva cup.  She's using the SoftCup.  They are two different products!


----------



## HillBillyChick

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The diva cup lasts 6 cycles, if not more.  You only get one, and it is rinse and re-use.
> 
> For the ladies worried about "office changing" there is no need with the soft cup, unless you work 12+ hour shifts, or have a heavier than normal period.  You wrap them up, and dispose of them if need be, and put a new one in.
> 
> "Instead" and the "Diva Cup" are two different products.  One is disposable, and the other is not.




Thank god for my hysterectomy. Thank god for my hysterectomy.


----------



## Geek

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> Thank god for my hysterectomy. Thank god for my hysterectomy.




If I could buy a hysterectomy at CVS I would have one by now


----------



## Somdmommy

Diva Cup 08-22-2006 08:53 AM    nobody cares about your period. stop posting about it  

 Stop reading this thread then!!


----------



## sweetpea

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Diva Cup 08-22-2006 08:53 AM    nobody cares about your period. stop posting about it
> 
> Stop reading this thread then!!


----------



## MDTerps

sweetpea said:


>


----------



## lovinmaryland

Nasty Nasty Nasty


----------



## sockgirl77

Oops. My bad. This is where I hid it. Nobody go into the other thread I bumped.


----------



## morningbell

Geek said:


> Anyone use this?
> 
> The DivaCup™
> 
> FYI boys..This is a period thread.



I have one, its is very convienient.  You wash it in the sink. It saves you $$$ every month. 

Its blood where babies come from!  Grow up its not like you're dealing with feces for cryin out loud!


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> I have one, its is very convienient.  You wash it in the sink. It saves you $$$ every month.
> 
> Its blood where babies come from!  Grow up its not like you're dealing with feces for cryin out loud!


:shudder:  Blood where babies come from or not... that's just absolutely disgusting.  Why would anyone want to collect it in a cup, retrieve the cup, and then dispose of it, only to wash the cup and then start again?

Unless you're collecting it and storing it in mason jars in the far away corner of your basement cuz you're a weirdo like that.

Eh... different strokes for different folks... I, myself, decided on the "Mirena IUD 5 Year Plan" route, which says "Lucky you, no bleeding for 4 1/2 years ".


----------



## Geek

kris31280 said:


> :shudder:  Blood where babies come from or not... that's just absolutely disgusting.  Why would anyone want to collect it in a cup, retrieve the cup, and then dispose of it, only to wash the cup and then start again?
> 
> Unless you're collecting it and storing it in mason jars in the far away corner of your basement cuz you're a weirdo like that.
> 
> Eh... different strokes for different folks... I, myself, decided on the "Mirena IUD 5 Year Plan" route, which says "Lucky you, no bleeding for 4 1/2 years ".



Do I know you IRL


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> :shudder:  Blood where babies come from or not... that's just absolutely disgusting.  Why would anyone want to collect it in a cup, retrieve the cup, and then dispose of it, only to wash the cup and then start again?



I don't know, I've had a hysterectomy and have no worries over menses anymore (thank God), but I would assume it is better for the environment and perhaps less expensive (tampons pads and all)?  :shrug:

I have to agree with you, I think it would be kind of gross.


----------



## Mojo

Geek said:


> Do I know you IRL



 I still remember the first time I walked into your basement :shudder:


----------



## Geek

Mojo said:


> I still remember the first time I walked into your basement :shudder:



me too :shudder:


----------



## Mojo

Geek said:


> me too :shudder:


----------



## kwillia

Geek said:


> Do I know you IRL



OMG...


----------



## Geek

kwillia said:


> OMG...



You are my favorite new Disney Princess after your piece comment yesterday.


----------



## kris31280

Geek said:


> Do I know you IRL


OMG  

Please don't come kill me in my sleep, I promise to never reveal your secrets again!


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> :shudder:  Blood where babies come from or not... that's just absolutely disgusting.  Why would anyone want to collect it in a cup, retrieve the cup, and then dispose of it, only to wash the cup and then start again?
> 
> Unless you're collecting it and storing it in mason jars in the far away corner of your basement cuz you're a weirdo like that.
> 
> Eh... different strokes for different folks... I, myself, decided on the "Mirena IUD 5 Year Plan" route, which says "Lucky you, no bleeding for 4 1/2 years ".



Do you gag if you get urine on you or while changing your child's diaper have you ever gotten poo on your finger. 
Now thats icky.

   Have you ever peed in the shower?  

  I guess I'm a lot less squeemish than many people here.  As child I'd play in the woods everyday in the summer, pulling an average of 3 ticks out of my head the next morning.  I have walked barefoot while playing in the woods and worked bafefoot in the horse barn.  I have assisted in the birthing of a few foals as well as goats.

   YET...   I can't finish reading American Psycho or watching the movie.


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> Do you gag if you get urine on you or while changing your child's diaper have you ever gotten poo on your finger.
> Now thats icky.
> 
> Have you ever peed in the shower?
> 
> I guess I'm a lot less squeemish than many people here.  As child I'd play in the woods everyday in the summer, pulling an average of 3 ticks out of my head the next morning.  I have walked barefoot while playing in the woods and worked bafefoot in the horse barn.  I have assisted in the birthing of a few foals as well as goats.
> 
> YET...   I can't finish reading American Psycho or watching the movie.


Urine doesn't bother me.  Changing poop filled diapers is a matter of choking back my gag reflex long enough to get the diaper in to the trash can.  I can't do vomit... when Rowan vomits it's always "It's ok baby, you're ok (covertly  in the sink or toilet) You're fine, mama's got it,  you're ok..."

I can watch blood and guts and gore on TV/Movies, but I can't handle it so well in real life.


----------



## Radiant1

morningbell said:


> Do you gag if you get urine on you or while changing your child's diaper have you ever gotten poo on your finger.
> Now thats icky.
> 
> Have you ever peed in the shower?
> 
> I guess I'm a lot less squeemish than many people here.  As child I'd play in the woods everyday in the summer, pulling an average of 3 ticks out of my head the next morning.  I have walked barefoot while playing in the woods and worked bafefoot in the horse barn.  I have assisted in the birthing of a few foals as well as goats.
> 
> YET...   I can't finish reading American Psycho or watching the movie.




After four kids bodily functions (feces, urine, vomit, menstrual blood, etc.) don't bother me too much, but I'd rather avoid the mess and smell if I could.

Btw, I'm the barefoot queen, there is nothing I won't walk on barefoot except maybe shards of glass or burning coals.  I've walked in the woods and cattle fields barefoot; however,_ I will watch _where I'm stepping. 

As for American Psycho.... You're a wussy, I watched it all the way through!


----------



## Geek

bump


----------



## kwillia

Geek said:


> bump



I thought you had to switch to the Diva Bucket...


----------



## Geek

kwillia said:


> I thought you had to switch to the Diva Bucket Truck...



fixed


----------



## lovinmaryland

Geek said:


> bump



Thanks


----------



## Geek

Bump for 2009


----------



## Geek




----------



## morningbell

Geek said:


>



BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 
  

I still have my cup, haven't used it for obvious reasons.


----------



## sockgirl77

This still makes me .


----------



## morningbell

sockgirl77 said:


> This still makes me .





I'm sure you'll find this gross also.....
I'm really excited, I just received a (scuse the expression) butt load of cloth diapers recently....  my SO's mom made some of them.


----------



## sockgirl77

morningbell said:


> I'm sure you'll find this gross also.....
> I'm really excited, I just received a (scuse the expression) butt load of cloth diapers recently....  my SO's mom made some of them.



 I'll gladly take my disposables any day.


----------



## Misfit




----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


>



Check your dishwasher.


----------



## Misfit

morganj614 said:


> who wants to empty a cup full of clots?







Geek said:


> :jelloshots:








vraiblonde said:


> Ick.  No.  I like my happy little tampons that I don't have to dig around to insert and remove.








Somdmommy said:


> I just dont know how I feel about running to the bathroom and stickin one up there to Keep Sperm In....:shrug:
> 
> If It Works It Works








Chasey_Lane said:


> Maybe you're mistaking the odor of blood with the odor of a rotten cooter.  Like I said, blood is blood and it has an iron smell.  If you have some other kind of odor, you have a problem.








Pete said:


> It might be "dishwasher safe" :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Made you look...


----------



## Misfit

kwillia said:


> Made you look...



I don't feel so good.


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> I don't feel so good.



Good, that's what you get for bumping this thread.


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> Good, that's what you get for bumping this thread.



I drank a V8 this morning.


----------



## Roman

Misfit said:


> I drank a V8 this morning.


That's great you had a V 8, now you don't have to worry about getting a head-slap today!!


----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


> I drank a V8 this morning.



It didn't happen to be in a cup your wife sat on the counter next to the dishwasher... was it?


----------



## Misfit

kwillia said:


> It didn't happen to be in a cup your wife sat on the counter next to the dishwasher... was it?



Sweet Jeebus kwillia!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> It didn't happen to be in a cup your wife sat on the counter next to the dishwasher... was it?


----------



## Geek

Still so proud of this thread.


----------



## Wickedwrench

This thread needs to make a comeback.....you're welcome.


----------



## PJay

This is a reminder why thankful had cancer at an early age..it saved me from all this mess.


----------

